# Revision dates or cvs tags for beta releases?



## BlueCoder2 (Sep 13, 2011)

I would like to try the official beta version of the kernel but I don't want to do a fresh install, I would like to do it the normal way which is to cvsup the source and built it myself with my kernel options.  But betas appear to not have any official tags.

While I could go ahead and just use current aka "."; any feedback I give would be out of sync nor with it being current do I have any sort of guarantee as to it's stability/coherency state at any particular moment.

Is there a list somewhere for dates/times that correspond with beta releases so I can pull the right version from cvsup?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, BETA2 is not really one specific point in time, it's an active development stage. If you use "." now, or tomorrow, or at any point in time until BETA3 or RC1 is announced, you will get BETA2.


----------

